# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Flexible water collection bladders with  pump.

## carr

I have 10 bladders with 1hp pumps and controller.  I took them as payment for a debt (sorry I have no cash I am closing  down ). 
 Sizes 1500L 2500 L  and 5000 litre bladders .
 $150  and pick up near Frankston VIC .  
(Delivery  is expensive interstate. I shipped  1 to Wollongong . it cost $100) That is a 5000 L bladder in the pic

----------


## gavmet07

HI, I am interested in getting some of these.  Who was the manufacturer and what size fittings do they have? 
Am I able to come and have a look at one?   
Thanks, 
Gav

----------

